# anyone have photos of a lawn levelling head? DIY thead here.



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

im going to be building a levelawn type leveling tool. just wondering what profile of metal they use and orientation.

Channel or angle or tube?

with a lawn that has a profile and not just totally flat (embankment off of a pool) would I be better with a 3' lawn leveling tool vs a 4' width?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=688


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

The commercial ones I've seen are square tubing but it shouldn't matter compared to angle iron aside from weighing more (depending on thickness).


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

thanks for the link. ive read it before @krusej23 but didn't read it recently.
@smurg thanks for that. I jumped the gun and already bought materials on my lunch.

What I ended up with is enough for a 36" wide x 18" long leveling head. Im using 6061 which will be welded using 3x Channel in the middle @1"x0.5" @ 1/8" wall and the perimeter and the middle bracket is 1"x1" @1/8" wall angle. Im fitted and do a lot of welding of aluminum so its desirable because it wont rust. if it needs to be weighted to do a better job, that's not hard to add some ballast.

Total materials for the head itself:
1"x0.5" @ 1/8" wall Channel QTY:9'
1"x1" @1/8" wall angle Perimeter/middle bracket QTY:12'

I will use some pieces I have kicking around to make the handle and the handle pivot. It will likely be a 1-5/8" long piece of 5" channel welded to a 1" sanitary stainless tube.

Should be able to have the head welded up tonight, im hoping to level the front yard on Sunday.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

here is what the DIY levelawn tool looks like. it did pretty good. rigid enough, but its a bear to push through the grass at 1" HOC. maybe a 3 bladed version would do better with a few more passes.










the smooth stainless handle really makes it nice to use. no blistering like using a rough handle and you can slide your hand on it easily too.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I personally use a drag broom to brush the sand in and level. I find its less damaging to the turf.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

TheTurfTamer said:


> I personally use a drag broom to brush the sand in and level. I find its less damaging to the turf.


Ha, that's awesome, can you make a two harness version so I can hook my kids up and tell them to go run around? :lol:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Boberto said:


> TheTurfTamer said:
> 
> 
> > I personally use a drag broom to brush the sand in and level. I find its less damaging to the turf.
> ...


My daughter rides on it!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

TheTurfTamer said:


> I personally use a drag broom to brush the sand in and level. I find its less damaging to the turf.


that looks nice, but I could only imagine trying to pull it around. my yard is quite small compared to yours ( in straight area)

my back yard is quite irregular in shape too which would make that even less useful.... but you definitely started the wheels moving.

Having grown up on a farm, I can only imagine a few brooms as above with some sort of a drop spreader infront of it to do it all at once. we had a PTO driven manure spreader that I wish I could get a small version (like a fertilizer spreader) of to use on my lawn.... would make spreading soil or peat much more easy....


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-36-in-Landscape-Rake/1000377391
For small areas, This is what I use.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

TheTurfTamer said:


> I personally use a drag broom to brush the sand in and level. I find its less damaging to the turf.


You should patent that and start selling some of them. That's @#$% hot!


----------

